# بروشور جهاز قياس قوة العدسة



## وسام حاج (27 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم:
تجدون ملف أو بروشور لجهاز قياس قوة العسة lensmeter المستخدم في العيادة العينية


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر ياوسام .

وتسلم على الملف المفيد .

البغدادي


----------

